# password-protect a tar or zip archiv



## ogg (Oct 18, 2002)

i want to protect my tar or zip archiv with a password. is there a way to do that? or do i need another compress-utility in terminal? 

thanks for all!


----------



## cabbage (Oct 18, 2002)

WinZip or WinRar


----------



## ogg (Oct 18, 2002)

theres really no way?


----------



## gatorparrots (Oct 18, 2002)

You could put it on an AES-encrypted disk image with Disk Copy. This would require a password to decrypt it and access the contents of the disk image (your tar or zip files).


----------



## ogg (Oct 18, 2002)

but i want to make it in the terminal. (scripting)


----------



## gatorparrots (Oct 18, 2002)

Encrypt it with GnuPG from the command line.


----------



## paracord (Oct 21, 2002)

Use openssl, fairly simple and you already have it!

Example:
openssl bf -salt -in file01.tar -out file01.tar.bf
enter bf-cbc encryption password:
and thats it


----------



## gigi (Oct 21, 2002)

how do you then open the "file01.tar.bf " ?
thanks


----------



## gigi (Oct 21, 2002)

its ok .... i read the man file


----------

